# The Peloton+ Bike



## FastTrax (Mar 25, 2021)

www.onepeloton.com/bike

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peloton_(exercise_equipment_company)


----------



## Pinky (Mar 25, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> View attachment 156573
> 
> www.onepeloton.com/bike
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peloton_(exercise_equipment_company)


My daughter has one, and loves it. Too techy for me!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 25, 2021)

It's a ridiculous price in the UK + the monthly subscription.
The TV ads. here seem to be aimed at people who are as fit as Olympic athletes and have plenty of money to burn.
It's not just the Ads for Peloton, but health clubs, gyms etc...  they all seemed to be aimed at fit, middle class people - not the average person who could benefit from losing a few pounds. 
But, if that's what people want to spend their money on, fair enough.


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 25, 2021)

Pinky said:


> My daughter has one, and loves it. Too techy for me!





Capt Lightning said:


> It's a ridiculous price in the UK + the monthly subscription.
> The TV ads. here seem to be aimed at people who are as fit as Olympic athletes and have plenty of money to burn.
> It's not just the Ads for Peloton, but health clubs, gyms etc...  they all seemed to be aimed at fit, middle class people - not the average person who could benefit from losing a few pounds.
> But, if that's what people want to spend their money on, fair enough.



Just like the health spa's. I've never seen one person in them that actually has a weight problem.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 25, 2021)

After going through a few different exercise bikes, daughter saved up for the Peloton. She's enjoying all the features, and what she spent on previous bikes would have paid for this one.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 25, 2021)

OOPS! It is *NOT* the Peloton my daughter has .. it's the Nordic Track


----------



## digifoss (Mar 25, 2021)

I have a membership at the local Snap Fitness and I am far far from a mens swim suit model.  There are several of us old, fat and odd-shaped geezers and chicks that go there.   I walk in using my walking cane, and set it at the desk until I'm ready to leave.  Now most of the folks that go there are young and in pretty good shape and I'm neither, but that doesn't bother me, or any of us not-so-hot guys and gals one bit.  I have never once had heard an unfriendly word or caught a snickering glance from any one there, even if I did, so what? .  I go for my health and self-enjoyment and that's what everybody else is there for.  Nobody really cares what kind of shape anybody else is in, we are all there to make ourselves better.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 25, 2021)

The seat on that thing looks way to small. After one session I'd have to go to the ER and have it removed.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 25, 2021)

Anything a person does to get some good exercise, and keep their weight under control, is a big Plus....especially as we grow older.  These Peloton units look like they would help, but I guess they primarily exercise the legs, and seem somewhat overpriced for what they can do.  A far better option, IMO, is a home gym that allows a person to do dozens of exercises.  I bought a Band Flex, years ago, keep it in my basement, and use it primarily during the Winter when it's too cold to do any decent outdoor chores or activities.  It has helped me a bunch over the years.  I don't think these are made anymore, but there are similar items currently sold....for a fraction of a Peloton.

https://www.govdeals.com/?fa=Main.Item&itemid=81&acctid=728


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2021)

I'd like to have that treadmill that has a computer on it so you can go on virtual walks on your treadmill. That would be fun but I have no place to put it.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2021)

digifoss said:


> I have a membership at the local Snap Fitness and I am far far from a mens swim suit model.  There are several of us old, fat and odd-shaped geezers and chicks that go there.   I walk in using my walking cane, and set it at the desk until I'm ready to leave.  Now most of the folks that go there are young and in pretty good shape and I'm neither, but that doesn't bother me, or any of us not-so-hot guys and gals one bit.  I have never once had heard an unfriendly word or caught a snickering glance from any one there, even if I did, so what? .  I go for my health and self-enjoyment and that's what everybody else is there for.  Nobody really cares what kind of shape anybody else is in, we are all there to make ourselves better.


That’s a great attitude to have.


----------



## John cycling (Apr 28, 2021)

I got a Bikeerg a couple of years ago and ride it in the mornings.
I didn't find a small enough photo, so here's a video review <-- on youtube.


----------



## Devi (May 5, 2021)

*Peloton issues massive treadmill recall after injuries, death of child*
"Peloton announced Wednesday that it’s recalling all of its treadmills after US regulators said about 70 people have been hurt using the machines and one child has died."
May 5, 2021

Rest of article:
https://nypost.com/2021/05/05/peloton-recalls-all-treadmills-after-injuries-death-of-child/


----------

